# I'm Forming A



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

New Club Called The P&s Cow Catching Club And Bwoodhouse Is The President, With Abluesman Is 2nd In Charge And C-d-l As The Captain Is There Anymore Officers Out There? (lol)


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I'll join*

if you guys promise to put me on one of those fish


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*The Club*

Sounds like you think we are going to get into some more cows soon"L". I know I am going to try real hard to get at least one more.

This year has been pretty good. I got a 41" @SPSP in Spring Trophy season, a 35" and a 38" down off Breezy Point on a boat not long after that and the 37" at the Narrows this fall -- still trying to get my big un' from the Tank before the season ends and that should round it out for this year (last Nov. I got a 30" and a 36" there and luckily, had my drop net to make sure I didn't lose them on the way up).

I never make it to AI, IRI or OC area for some reason (got MS about 8 years ago and the drive takes too much) but that is where to strike it big on a more constant basis. 

Looks like you are having a good year too and hopefully a whole bunch of hard core striper fisherman and new recruits will be getting onboard the club too.

As far as my preference for striper cooking and eating, I like the ones around 22"-25". They fillet up just nice for tempura --the big ones do too but it is mouth watering to quarter them and do them on the smoker (or stuffed with crab imperial) in your favorite wood chips. My freezer is so full of 19 and 20s (good fryers) right now that my wife is talking about buying another frig. for the garage. Guess all the fishies will go there until my friends and neighbors endear themselves.

In the past 25 years I have been so addicted to striper fishing with lures, that I think when I leave this earth, I will move right on to striper casting heaven. To me, there is nothing better than having a good solid rockfish attack out of the shadows or fast current and the fight is on.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Put Me In*

AND THROW IN SOME BEER N HOOTER GIRLS AS A SIGNING BONUS


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

so when is the club's next meeting?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Whenever*



SeaSalt said:


> so when is the club's next meeting?


L DECIDES TO ORDER THE KEG AND WINGS


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'm a newB, but...*

I wanna join too! Can I? Huh? PLEASE!
I live in Balto City and want to get over.
I used to fish there a LOT 5-8 years ago, 
but haven't been over in ages due to health
issues.
Carpool/fishin' partner possibilities?

Let me know. 

BTW - The beer 'n wings sound great,
I'll help out with that CDL! Your posts
indicate that you and I have a LOT of
fishing style similarities.

Thanks,
Gnatman


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Can I be the southern scout for PLO?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Ok I Will*

Pay For The Beer As Long As Somebody Brings The Cigars :d


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*I've got the Cigars...*

Just let me know and I'll be there. Hope El Rey Del Mundos are ok with ya'll. Haven't hooked a cow from the surf yet but I did catch a nice tagged fish in the Chesapeake this past Spring.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*By the way*

Don't forget the HOOTERS girls!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds like another*

P.S.Y.C.O. spinter cell to me.  P&S, the original club!     .....Hat


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*the president...*

Will bring some fat striper steaks to go with the keg and the stogies.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*So when are we doing this?*

I'm working hard at the Honey-do's so I can get away again. Are there any decent and not too expensive places to stay when down there?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

*Free beer*

Someone say free beer. . . count me in


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*The Best Is Yet*

To Come Saturday Night We Will Get Togather At The Narrows If You Guys Want To Try Your Cow Catching Luck . Give Me A Call If You R Interested In Going To The Narrows. 301-556-7811 C-d-l


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*L*

When Ya Going Down There Saturday/ Friday? Bj Going?
Holla @ Me


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CDL, I might make it out this saturday. I'll give you a call...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hmmmm*

I'll be there


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Please Guys*

It's Going To Be A Very Cold Weekend Bundle Up And Let's All Keep Safe And Warm I Will Be Down Kn On Friday Night If Anyone Is Interested. 301-556-7811 C-d-l. See Ya Soooooooooooon


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Will Try...*

to make it.... I work alot of long hours, but am REALLY interested in meeting fellow P&S'ers... I have not been to KN yet but have been researching it. Let me know if there is a parking situation or if there is some unmarked road I should take (or the likes)... What time are we talking about meeting? before sunset, after, or at 10 pm.... 1 am???

I am getting to know the area and trust in fellow FHB's to tighten me up on a few things...and show me the path of the str8 & narrow...

BTW, I enjoy this board more than any other board out there, you guys have true info and never [email protected]#$ing on a tangent about whatever topic comes up. I guess you leave that to the armchair fishermen.....   

Lets me know.... you guys are real fishermans.

f-b8


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

CAST DADDY L said:


> It's Going To Be A Very Cold Weekend Bundle Up And Let's All Keep Safe And Warm I Will Be Down Kn On Friday Night If Anyone Is Interested. 301-556-7811 C-d-l. See Ya Soooooooooooon


hiya cdl,
do you think that the fish will stop it's bite because of this cold front?
anyways, goodluck on friday.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*No I ......*

... Don't Think The Fish Will Shut Down, The Cold Sometimes Help Us At Kn It,s The Winds That Make Kn Hard To Fish Ask Huntsmen ,him And I Were Down Kn Last Weekend And We Threw The Kitchen Sink Full Of Every Kind Of Lure At These Fish And No Takers Or Even Bait Fish. So Now I Have Something New That Stripers Can't Stand. My New Wepon Is C4 (just Kidding) No It's A 1 1/2 Oz Castmaster With A 3 Inch Red Surgi Hose Hook On The End. I Have Tested This Lure To The Best Of My Skills And It Has Worked Very Well For This Writer With Hands Down, Even Better Than All Of My 331 Rat-l-traps In All Different Colors So Go To Wal-mart And Pick Up So For Yourself And I Will Put The Hook For You For Free.


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

CAST DADDY L said:


> ... Don't Think The Fish Will Shut Down, The Cold Sometimes Help Us At Kn It,s The Winds That Make Kn Hard To Fish Ask Huntsmen ,him And I Were Down Kn Last Weekend And We Threw The Kitchen Sink Full Of Every Kind Of Lure At These Fish And No Takers Or Even Bait Fish. So Now I Have Something New That Stripers Can't Stand. My New Wepon Is C4 (just Kidding) No It's A 1 1/2 Oz Castmaster With A 3 Inch Red Surgi Hose Hook On The End. I Have Tested This Lure To The Best Of My Skills And It Has Worked Very Well For This Writer With Hands Down, Even Better Than All Of My 331 Rat-l-traps In All Different Colors So Go To Wal-mart And Pick Up So For Yourself And I Will Put The Hook For You For Free.



LOL...c4..
ahh looks like nasty weather outside...but goodluck on your fishing this friday and hope the new weapon works wonders for you


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Dq - L*

Would luv to be out there w/ the crew this weekend but I'll be set'n my sights in on that monster Buck in southern VA. My time on the waterfront comes to a near standstill come mid November when the rut is in full swing and the elusive monster buck is on the move. I'll be sure as to give you guys a report. Hopefully I'll have that monster early on Saturday. If not, then it'll be a long day. 

Good Luck.. fair winds and following seas

BJ


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Huntsman*

Bro,
You gotta think positive!!  I plan to whack one friday evening and then hit the narrows later that night. Same goes for Saturday. We can hunt all day and fish in the evening. Everybody knows there aint no fish at the Narrows during the day


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*If It.......*

Get's To Cold At The Narrows I Will Be Building 2 Rods For My Son. I Have Ordered 2 Purglas 12ft Blanks For Him Made Out 100% Carbon Which Is Very Lite And Has A Lure Weight Of 3oz To Unlimitted So That's Good Enough For Him He Says. :d


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



Huntsman said:


> Would luv to be out there w/ the crew this weekend but I'll be set'n my sights in on that monster Buck in southern VA. My time on the waterfront comes to a near standstill come mid November when the rut is in full swing and the elusive monster buck is on the move. I'll be sure as to give you guys a report. Hopefully I'll have that monster early on Saturday. If not, then it'll be a long day.
> 
> Good Luck.. fair winds and following seas
> 
> BJ


I DONT DO THE COLD....C YA IN APRIL L IM DONE FOR THE YEAR BUT GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Season goes until middle of December. 

Carhartt bibs, warm jacket and decent pair of gloves are the ticket. 

-or-









.


----------

